# High ileostomy output



## rcclary (Aug 11, 2009)

Could the dx for diarrhea (787.91) be used for high ileostomy output?


----------



## LLovett (Aug 11, 2009)

I would clarify with the doctor before I used that in this case.

I would probably go with 564.89 if no further information was available.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------

